# ???



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

what 4 fish can i put in a 2.5 gallon that can breed?besides bettas!!!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

use the 2.5 gal to water the dog and go spend $10 and get a ten gal at walmart. Then maybe some guppies, endlers, or various other fish. The bigger the tank, the more options you have.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

i was thinking of getting 6 neon tetras because the 2.5 gallon is the biggest thing that will fit on my esk in my room.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

you could take a poop in it? 

seriously, I would upgrade it to at least a 10 gal. If you do not have the room, than Keep it for a hospital tank or something


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A 2.5 gallon tank can work, but you'll need some mighty tiny fish.
You want to _breed_ fish in it?
Oy!
Well, in that case, your options are very, very limited. 
You could try the world's tiniest fish and vertebrate, a little goby from indonesia, but you'd need to keep your pH at around 4.6. Would that be a problem?

Okay, then, I thought so. In that case, you still have two more practical choices:

_Heterandria formosa_
or
Killifishes. ( and only the smaller killies at that )

Either would be fine in a well-planted, well-maintained tank of that size, and you'd have a ready market for your fry. 
That's pretty much it. 6 neons is too much for that tank, really.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

in my fish book it said they like to be crowded.it looks like a 2.5 gallon but it could be a 3-4 gallon.probley a 3.5 gallon.someone gave it too me.if i were to put guppies in there,could i put about 20 feeders,or 2 females and 1 male fancy guppy?my chices are 3 fancy guppies,20 feeders,or 6 neons.by the way the tank looks,it could house that many fish with about more than half of the aquarium empty.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

What are the dimensions of the tank?

No Neons in a 2.5 or 5g........they need more like 15g to start with. I wouldn't put 20 feeders in a 2.5g or a 5g....they'll eventually die.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

i dont really know the demensions.i dont want anything that dies quick.i think i will get 3 fancy guppies or some tetras for now.i will get them a bigger tank later.i dont really know.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

If you're looking to breed fish, do more research on the species that interest you and properly house/care for them.

If you're looking to put something in your tank because it fits on your desk, I'd suggest shrimp. I personally wouldn't put them in something that small, but it's doable. I don't recommend putting fish in there. You may be able to keep them for a bit, but stunting, death, disease, etc. are not things you want to invite


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You can also measure your tank, which will then give you the measurements to post so you can find out exactly what size it is  Just get a measuring tape and measure Width, Height, and Length then post the results 

No neons, really bad idea.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

since i have mostly good results with livebrearers,i decided to get 3 guppies.i found out that it is a 3.5 gallon.i treat all my aquariums every other night with fluke destroyer,clear water,and ick desroyer.also,wil platys breed with mollies?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

To my knowledge, platies and mollies cannot cross breed. (It may be possible though.)

Btw, it's not necessary to treat your tank with all of those chemicals unless there's a problem. The best preventative is to keep a clean, maintained aquarium, not fill it with chemicals.

Be careful about the guppies. They do breed fast, so keep an eye on the water parameters and look for deformed fry. I wouldn't recommend breeding in that small of a tank.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

im sorry the chemicals prevent the parasites.i miss spelled it.i do have a bigger tank to put the guppies so i might use the tank to put my 3-way breeder in.i have heavily pregnant female platys.what will make them give birth faster?they are going to burst!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Just wait  Forcing the fish to birth is the last thing you want to do. Just maintain the aquarium(s), feed the fish quality food (varied diets are best), and keep stress to a minimum.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

the small one looks like it is bleeding.it has a big red spot around its belly and tail area.it is staying neer the bottom.its been like that for a week now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

What size tank is she in? What else is with her? That doesn't sound good  If you can, get a picture.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

she is in a 5gallon with the other pregnant platy.sorry,i cant get a picture.she is very healthy and eats a lot!i only feed her 5 small flakes a night.10 including the other platy.the water is very clean.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

How often do you do water changes?


----------



## LGHT (Feb 28, 2008)

Get some Crystal Red shrimp. You can breed up to 50 in a 2.5 gallon


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I suggest you have another betta or a few zebra danios, the tank is too small to house any fish!
What is a feeder fish?


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

a feeder fish is a fish you feed to larger fish.i do water changes every week.what are crystal red shrimp?how much do they cost?are they hardy?how big d they get?i was looking to put 3 guppies in the tank but now im thinking about puting my 3-way breeder in there and my pregnant fish.after the moms give birth i will put them back into my main tank.if the shrimp wont eat my fry and the fry wont eat my shrimp i will be glad to put them in there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I wouldn't add too much to that tank...Shrimp alone would be ok. I think whoever said crystal red shrimp meant red cherry shrimp. Crystals are harder to breed and more sensitive than red cherry shrimp.


----------



## fishin5 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok...I'm sorry but I was just reading through this forum...As I read I see you continue to ask questions yet when you get answers (good answers, might I add) you just kind of ignore them. If I were you I would be nicer to these guys they have more experience than you and are only trying to help.

Just a note,
G


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

i do read them and i said thanks for all your help on one reply.you probly thought i ment for that one person and i ment everybody!i was just wondering because my fry are the only ones that are going to be in the exept for the breeder.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Like I said in another post....use the search engine on this site, or google, because mostquestions about livebearers have proly been asked before, and have been answered. 

We have already answered you....we wouldn't put any fish in that tank other than small killies, some least killifish, shrimp, etc. but you don't seem to be reading them, because you continually ask the same question over and over again.

Breeding fish is not an easy thing to do. You often need a pretty large tank, lots of food, including livefoods, in some species, their water condidtions need to be next to perfect, and after all that, you have to try to find a true pair, and that can be hard in alot of fish species. And, even after all this, you still might have trouble getting them to breed. It's not as easy as throwing a group of fish in a tank that is too small for them....it's just not. So I suggest that you go onto yahoo, google, the search tool on this site, the something, and type in your questions there instead of all of them at once here. I for one am having alot of trouble trying to read your posts, much less determining what your questions are.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Feeder fish are also usually goldfish, which grow over a foot long and live 40+ years if you take care of them properly.

Whoever told you 20 would be fine needs to have their head examined.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

feeder guppies.thats what i ment,sorrytha tank is up and running and has great water conditions!it is large enough for my fry and apparently YOU FISHBGUY need to read the the replies because i said i was going to put my heavily pregnant females and fry in the tank!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Whatever...but your still going to be needing a bigger tank, because with multiple females, all about to burst, is going to be ALOT of fry...and they don't stay small forever. You'll eventually(within a month or so) upgrade, because with so many fry in a small tank, it's going to get polluted very quickly.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

"i said i was going to put my heavily pregnant females and fry in the tank!!!"

We heard what you said but you aren't hearing what we are saying. That tank isn't big enough for those fish especially with the fry. The fry won't grow properly in there and then what are you going to do in 28-30 days when the females drop again? 
Lets concider this for a moment: If we use the old obsolete "1 inch of fish per gallon" rule, the female drops 10-12 fry. The fry will need to be about 1/4" to be safe to put in the main tank with other fish and not get eaten. Now simple math will tell you that 1/4" X 12= 3" of fish. That is max stocked for that tank and thats only if she stops at 12 AND if they even reach that size. Now add in the size of the other adult female and HER fry....now do you see what we mean?

Exactly what do you mean by "great water conditions"? Have you tested it? Did you cycle it or use seeded media from another tank? 
If there is an ammonia spike in that tank while she is giving birth it will very likely stress her and possible even kill her and the babies.



"by the way the tank looks,it could house that many fish with about more than half of the aquarium empty".

This statement shows that you have completely missed the point. We aren't talking about having room to turn around and scratch their butts, we're talking about having room for moving around, having some personal territory space and OVERLOADING THE BIO SYSTEM. You can pack 10 people in an elevator with room to spare but it's going to get mighty stinky in there real quick.

Now my next statement is going to sound hard and mean but I'm willing to bet I'm not the only one thats thinking it so I'll just be the "bad guy" and say it. You aren't interested in getting good advice or taking it, you only want the attention your getting by asking these pointless questions and getting a rise out of the people here. 
If you truely want to put something in that itty bitty tank that will look good, thrive and last then just do what the EXPERIENCED people here are telling you. Otherwise, just do what you want (you're going to anyway) and stop trying to make people think you know what you're doing (which you obviously don't) and getting people frustrated with you.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

whatever yu smart mouths a** holes im not replying anymore!i will put what ever i want in the tank!!!


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

THE REAL VETTECH909:
im so sorry.that was posted by my little sister who got a hold of my compter.she dosent even have a tank she just made stuff up.i do have heavily pregnant females but you already answered my question i was going to post.i will change my password and this will NEVER happen again.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

by the way,me,not my sis,have had 10 years experience in breeding fish,raising,rearing,and all over again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

*has no idea what to do*

so was it you, or your sis that has been replying to this entire thread?


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

my sister.i was in florida.my platys dropped last night.she had 30 fry!!!


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

ohh,sorry,the other female had 15 fry.i had them in seperate breeders.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, what about all of the other threads with your name on them, such as the clown loach questions and african cichlid questions? Was that you or her?


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm confused :-(


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, never mind. it was nathan asking about the loachs. the ones with your name were about the tetras and guppies. Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

i havent made any posts so forget all the others.


----------

